# How Did You Firm Up Your Mattress?



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

We have a 2007 23KRS and are finding the mattress is becoming very uncomfortable.
When we wake up our bodies are completely sunk into the mattress. What have others
done to help with this problem? I see mattress replacements for big $$$ on the internet.
Our mattress is a small queen 60"X75". We are looking for suggestions.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

We found a factory outlet and they custom made a new mattress for us for about $300. Since our trailer was supposed to have a deluxe inner spring mattress when we bought it and it didn't... Outback gave us a check for $250.

You should know that you can probably squeeze just a bit more length out of it if you want. I had our custom made to the short size, but then I ended up stuff foam from the old mattress at the top and giving me about 4 more inches. It squishes enough to no hinder the slide in and my feet no longer hang off the end.

http://travelingtek....8/new-mattress/


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Least expensive solution is an air mattress.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

We purchased a memory foam mattress topper from COSTCO for about $120. It is in a zippered liner so we cut a few inces off and zipped it up. It is extremely comfortable now.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

almost any place that sells mattresses can order what you want in a queen short, you don't have to order it from a RV place. We get a mattress topper for ours that made it bearable but really want to replace it later on. We had bought a cheaper air select type mattress that we were going to use out in the camper but we really hate it. If anything else, order a cheaper foam mattress from Overstock in Queen and if it don't fit well enough, open the seam and cut off some of the foam. Best bet is still going to a place that sells all kinds of mattresses and ordering what you want.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We are awaiting a call back from Page Bedding Company. They had a booth at the York, PA RV show and we liked the mattress topper that they had on display. The show price we received was $99.00 + $15.00 shipping.

You can find information on their website - click here on what products they carry.









Rick


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We have an inexpensive foam topper with a nice thick matress cover over that. Makes a big difference. ----Mike


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We also went with a 2" memory foam mattress topper. We got ours from Walmart for around $90. It does make a BIG difference.


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

We used a 2" memory foam topper for the first year but found that set over the cheap original mattress the sides would always bend up while we slept and pull the bottom sheet loose. We recently replaced the whole thing with a 10" thick three layer memory foam mattress that we bought big and cut down to the exact size with an electric meat carving knife. Works great!


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

We had an extra King size feather bed that we put on top the king mattress. It seems to have added to the comfort of the original mattress. But I am thinking that down the road I will add some foam under the mattress.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Seems to me for the cost of the topper, not much more to get a real mattress. Course I full time in mine so I sleep on it every night.  That crap that came with the trailer just doesn't hold up to my 215 pounds.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> We are awaiting a call back from Page Bedding Company. They had a booth at the York, PA RV show and we liked the mattress topper that they had on display. The show price we received was $99.00 + $15.00 shipping.
> 
> You can find information on their website - click here on what products they carry.
> 
> ...


We received out topper from Page Bedding company this past week - in time for our first camping trip to Muddy Run Park - and it was GREAT.







What a _difference_. We have a 250RS and ordered the 72 x 75 and it fit perfect. The topper has straps on either end to fit around the bed. Highly recommended!


----------



## Deaser (Aug 26, 2009)

We added a 4" memory foam topper over the stock mattress. It is much more comfortable! However, it is a bit more difficult to access the storage compartment at the foot of the bed due to the extra weight from the topper.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I had an 09 motorhome, and it came with the same kind of mattress he's talking about, I think. YUCKO!! It was nothing but spring coils covered with fabric, basically. Only solution I found was a new mattress, period!! I tried an air mattress, but not comfy, at ALL!!
Darlene


----------



## kritters (Sep 23, 2010)

First modification we made was the mattress. Went with the sleep number. Expensive but it sure helped our backs in the house so we figured we'd just stick with in the camper.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ORvagabond said:


> We purchased a memory foam mattress topper from COSTCO for about $120. It is in a zippered liner so we cut a few inces off and zipped it up. It is extremely comfortable now.


Same here, but we bought a 2" memory foam mattress topper from Overstock.com. It made a HUGE improvement!

Mike


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We went out and bought a new mattress for the OB. Had it shortened to an RV Queen. DW and I did not like the memory foam, and the original mattress was awful! First nite I slept on the new mattress, I thought I was in my bed back home!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

We just put a queen in our 260 fl. Sleeping on it this weekend. When the slide is in it sits up on the counter just a bit. We should be ok!
Pat


----------

